# Gheenoe LT 25 as reviewed by microskiff



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

http://www.microskiff.com/

;D


----------



## tom_in_orl (Dec 9, 2006)

Enjoyed reading it. Thanks!


----------



## backwaterbandits (Dec 15, 2006)

Thanks Capt. Jan!


----------



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

Thanks for the feed back!

Cheers


----------



## Gramps (Nov 1, 2007)

Stone him he said something bad about Gheenoe's! ;D Ah I'm kidding, great work Capt.! Keep them coming.


----------



## Flyline (Mar 3, 2008)

Sweet! Thanks for the review!


----------



## TomFL (Oct 2, 2007)

Reviews are worthless without telling the whole story. Congrats to Jan to pointing out the findings as he saw them. 

IMHO there is no one boat that fits the bill for all anglers. Call it like it is and let the chips fall where they may. One angler's dream boat might be shunned by the next fisherman. That's why there are so many boats of all shapes out there!

Too often advertising dollars take precedence over fact in a review of any product these days. You can usually tell when it's a "politically correct" review when you're done reading one and ask yourself "what specific information did I learn from that review other than length, beam, etc". 

If the answer is "nothing" then it's an advertisement, not a review. 

-T


----------



## dacuban1 (Sep 9, 2008)

Thx for the review and your on point with the poling info. Like Tom said theres never a perfect boat for everyone. Keep testing to find the one for YOU. And I just realized that the LT used for the test was my old boat.


----------



## MrSnook (Feb 7, 2008)

I know what you mean about poling a Noe. For me I have found it easier to pole the from the front, I suspect that the bow digs in a little and help keep it on track. 

Great review on a simple, affordable little skiff.


----------



## Tom_C (Dec 10, 2006)

> I know what you mean about poling a Noe. For me I have found it easier to pole the from the front, I suspect that the bow digs in a little and help keep it on track.
> 
> Great review on a simple, affordable little skiff.


I agreed, if you are by *yourself with no weight in the bow* polling from the front is best.


----------



## tom_in_orl (Dec 9, 2006)

I tried to stay quiet but this is getting rediculous. I have poled quite a few forum members around in my LT25. Many times in heavy winds too. Not one complaint. And the more I think about it 99% of the boats are off the water while I am still going. I would put a LT25 up against any boat out there. Now this stuff about poling from the bow. I am sorry but not true at all. Not for the LT25 or any other model.


----------



## rkmurphy (Nov 2, 2008)

Wow!  Gheenoe owners get defensive!  It was just an opinion based on what he had to make an opinion with.  It wasn't a formal experiment with 200 trials using 200 different boats...

Saying something slightly negative about a Gheenoe is like telling Obama his health-care plan has a flaw...

I thought the review was great, Jan. I like what TomFL said.


----------



## tom_in_orl (Dec 9, 2006)

Its just my opinion and observations. Nothing defensive about it. I'd be happy to take you fishing any day and show you what I am talking about. I enjoy my boat and like sharing the good times. Many around here can attest to that.


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

Hey, Gheenoe owners might be proud about their boats, but at least they're not like the Egret nuts over on the FS boatin section.


----------



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

There is nothing wrong with being passionate about a product. I thank Tom and all posters who share their passion. Keep em coming. 

Anytime you take the step of putting to paper observations of any products abilities or lack there of there will always be a dissenting point of view. This has not been the first time I have encountered this nor the last for reviews. 

I look forward to all comments, just keep them civil.

Cheers
Capt. Jan


----------



## noeettica (Sep 23, 2007)

Good thing the Gheenoe is an "honest" boat at an" Honest" Price. Some of the "Snits" That pay for somthing that is Definatly Overpriced really get thier Uppity egos hurt very Easily ...


----------



## deerfly (Mar 10, 2007)

I agree with Tom on the "bow" thing with the LT's or any other "relatively" flat bottom skiff. Poling from the bow is generally only better or easier when there is a sharper entry and some dead rise between the bow and stern or at least to mid hull or so too.  LT 25's don't have those bow and bottom characteristics and poling from one end or the other isn't going to matter as much. 

I've never owned one, but I've been on LT 25's enough to know they're amazingly capable boats for what they were designed for and affordable to the average "Joe" too. 

I also agree it was fair and biased review.  :-?


----------



## costefishnt (Dec 11, 2006)

Notice I have been quiet?


----------



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

> I also agree it was fair and biased review. :-?


Biased? How so?


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

> > I also agree it was fair and biased review.  :-?
> 
> 
> Biased? How so?



You own an Egret don't you? ;D



I think it was a fair review.


----------



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

Nope, I do not own an Egret nor Waterman. I only own a Native. In the interest of full disclosure have a friend with an Egret and Waterman that he graciously allows me to use from time to time.


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

> Nope, I do not own an Egret nor Waterman. I only own a Native. In the interest of full disclosure have a friend with an Egret and Waterman that he graciously allows me to use from time to time.



It was a joke. lol
Since the boating section of FS Forums slogan "if it ain't an Egret, it's garbage."


----------



## deerfly (Mar 10, 2007)

> > I also agree it was fair and biased review.  :-?
> 
> 
> Biased? How so?


sorry, Jan I was busting your chops like I usually do.  Maybe I used the wrong smiley thingy to convey that... 

Seriously, I thought the review was fine and I agree that once you commit to print, especially in an "official" review context, you are opening yourself to criticism from all sides. 

Most important to me with these things is being honest. When you encounter something you feel you need to be critical of make sure you explain why and where you're coming from. We all realize most of these reviews have an "opinion" factor to them. There is no escaping that because not everything that matters to you matters to everyone else. That said, I think you do good job with that sort of thing, even if you're seen in an Egret from time to time.  

As we all know the perfect boat doesn't exist anyway, you have to find one that meets as many of your requirements and intended uses as possible and go with it...


----------



## rkmurphy (Nov 2, 2008)

Yeah I apologize if I came across too un-civil. I really didn't mean it that way. The political analogy was probably a little off base, too.

I was just pointing out the passion Gheenoe owners have and share about their boats. Didn't mean to put a negative connotation on it. So, sorry all!

Great review of a great micro!


----------



## noeettica (Sep 23, 2007)

I thought The native was a "Gift"


----------



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

Gift? Wouldn't that be nice... nope just ask my wife, I bought it... with her blessings of course. Go back and reread my post about it... you'll see it's in their.


----------



## copperhead (May 30, 2008)

I'll second that about the Native being a 'gift', ask MY wife. If I'm going to give something away, she'll make sure she has a 25yr. anniversary wedding ring with lot'sa diamonds first...and that's pretty soon! Sorry Jan! My wife comes first....

But in all fairness, Jan's expertise is what it is. For example, when Jan reviewed the Copperhead, probably his most outstanding problem about poling was not spinning on an exact center, which it doesn't if you don't pay attention to the weight distribution. The shorter skiffs like at 16' are a bit more sensitive than a longer skiff. I felt we were less than a 6" center spin point off which most people can live with and not even know the difference. I personally thought that perhaps he was being a bit harsh, but if I wanted to the Copperhead to be compared against the best, well, I invited it.

Jan knows the difference, he gets to play with stuff at the the world class level and I appreciate his work and honesty. If you want to bring a dish to the table, be prepared for the chef to give his review...

M


----------



## noeettica (Sep 23, 2007)

All true ... But How many $2300.00 Boats are there ? Only One I can think of ... but then again I Run a $1500.00 boat for now .... 'cause that's my budget ...

But We would all Looove the "Rolexes" 

But a $35.00 Timex Does Fine ...

Dave


----------



## tom_in_orl (Dec 9, 2006)

> For example, when Jan reviewed the Copperhead, probably his most outstanding problem about poling was not spinning on an exact center, which it doesn't if you don't pay attention to the weight distribution.  The shorter skiffs like at 16' are a bit more sensitive than a longer skiff.  I felt we were less than a 6" center spin point off which most people can live with and not even know the difference.


Mel, no disrespect intended and certainly no personal attacks. Just my opinion regarding your post. 

I just don't get the emphasis on spinning and axis. I have yet to see anyone spinning their boat to catch a fish. I can't even imagine a commonly occurring fishing scenario where that comes into play. 99.9% of the sight fishing I have been a part of has to do with stalking quietly in a fairly strait line. Then a little positioning of the boat for the person making the cast. If you are turning more than 90 degrees then you approached the fish wrong or the guy doing the fishing just doesn't know how to cast and no perfect axis is ever going to fix that. 



> I personally thought that perhaps he was being a bit harsh, but if I wanted to the Copperhead to be compared against the best, well, I invited it.


I see microskiff.com as an affordable small boat forum. I get concerned when we start comparing to the "best". I certainly hope that is not our future direction. Honestly I don't think the site will prosper under that philosophy. People who buy the best don't participate in forums. They may look but they won't post. This site needs the working class fisherman who buy 20 year old used hulls and restore them, the guys who are going to pay less than 10k on their first new boat, and the guys who have spent too much on previous boats but now have simple small skiffs.



> If you want to bring a dish to the table, be prepared for the chef to give his review...


Getting a little thick now. IMHO, Jan's got more in common with the average guy here than a veteran boat builder or longtime flats guide. Not trying to diminish his talents just keeping it real. 





> All true ... But  How many $2300.00 Boats are there ?  Only One I can think of ...
> 
> But We would all Looove the "Rolexes"
> 
> But a $35.00 Timex Does Fine ...


[smiley=smilie-applause.gif]

An expensive watch may have all the perfect mechanical components but all it does is the same job as the less expensive mass produced one.


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

So can we expect a Copperhead SUV? lol

I like the lines of the Copperhead much better than the Native SUV but I love the price point of the Native SUV.

Plus the fact that it's more bare bones and easy to customize.


----------



## Lil_Tate (Dec 18, 2006)

"doing more with less"  ???????


Page 3 ownage....... ;D


----------



## Taterides (Nov 10, 2008)

I had an LT 25 and will probably own another. It introduced me to many a good time. I learned to pole on the LT and the boat is a killer boat with great finish for the cost. After some debate with the wife I bought a little larger skiff. The difference was quite noticeable in poling. I had another LT owner in the boat with me and he was surprise too. There is a legitimate difference Jan pointed out. It seems valid to me.
  I want to see all reviews for all price points. Just because I may never own it, I would still like to know about it.
Thanks Jan for doing the reviews. I look forward to each one you do.


----------



## deerfly (Mar 10, 2007)

the reviews are boring compared to these debates


----------



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

> the reviews are boring compared to these debates


x2 ;D


----------



## Taterides (Nov 10, 2008)

Yeah Intardnet Drama!!


----------



## tom_in_orl (Dec 9, 2006)

> Yeah Intardnet Drama!!


Your other post was very articulate and was based upon personal experience that most of us appreciate hearing. Why diminish the value of this thread by referring to it as retarded Internet drama?


----------



## MATT (Apr 30, 2007)

I feel Jan gave a fair review compaired to the other writer "Skirts"


----------



## beavis (Dec 11, 2006)

> > Yeah Intardnet Drama!!
> 
> 
> Your other post was very articulate and was based upon personal experience that most of us appreciate hearing. Why diminish the value of this thread by referring to it as retarded Internet drama?



who pee'd in your cheerios this morning ;D ;D

and yes rotating a boat is very important. especially fly fishing on the flats where you need to get the boat in position to cast at a fish. And since when has this become www.smallboats4under10kfishingforum.com.

I did not think there was a price limit for the boats review here. Just that they be under 16-18 feet and be kinda narrow and or tippy.


Intardnet drama rulezzzzzzz


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

Can we expect a Carolina skiff review?
Or jon boat review?
lol


----------



## oysterbreath (Jan 13, 2009)

> Gheenoe is like telling Obama his health-care plan has a flaw...


What!!!!! Gramps, bring more stones! lol

Just kidding! I think an honest review is the best kind! Honesty is simply an expression of personal taste. This is one of the very few boats in my price range so I appreciate the review. If I were to complain about the review, my only complaint would be that it was more brief than I wanted and was lacking in the picture department. However, thanks for the honest review! Now I'll read it again...


----------



## costefishnt (Dec 11, 2006)

still quiet....

tom, lighten up. seriously.


----------



## tom_in_orl (Dec 9, 2006)

> who pee'd in your cheerios this morning ;D ;D



Very funny. I deserve that. Never intended it to come across that way. Just interested in having an honest debate.  



> and yes rotating a boat is very important.  especially fly fishing on the flats where you need to get the boat in position to cast at a fish.


I disagree. If you have a good forward and back cast when fly fishing then you should be able to cover somewhere around 270 degrees. Yes rotating a boat makes things nicer but my experience has been there is always plenty of time to put the boat in position. Never have I had to spin the boat quickly.



> And since when has this become  www.smallboats4under10kfishingforum.com.
> 
> I did not think there was a price limit for the boats review here. Just that they be under 16-18 feet and be kinda narrow and or tippy.



Just stating what I feel the core microskiff.com audience is comprised of. No need to turn it into something more extreme. 

It would be pretty interesting to do member survey to find out average boat value, fishing habits, time on the water, tackle preferences, location, age, income, etc. 



> still quiet....


You have peaked my curiosity. Not trying to stir up trouble. I respect the hell out of your thoughtful opinions. So why no posts?



> tom, lighten up. seriously.



Thank you for the reminder.   [smiley=beer.gif]


----------



## beavis (Dec 11, 2006)

Glad you are back around  ;D

having a good forward and back cast is one thing for redfish with their noses in the ground.  You  need to spend some time fishing other species though.  Bonefish can be fast moving and tarpon too.  You will also need to have it in a very precise location and quietly in front of  bonefish, permit or tarpon.  You aren't going to try for one of those with a blind backcast when you only may get one or 2 shots a day.  Don't forget that most of the time the is a bit of wind in those situations too. You are going to spin your boat and put the angler in the perfect position. When you get the goon mentality out of your head and start fishing a lot of other locations and on other boats, you will find this out. ( I am saying this with my smart ass voice and a smile so don't get bent again)

We are also spoiled with living here and getting to fish a bunch. When someone gets a week to fish and after paying all the travel expenses, do you think they want a guide telling them to just make a back cast in that 15 mph wind to that 10 lb spoooky bonefish over there.


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

> > who pee'd in your cheerios this morning ;D ;D
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sounds pretty cool.
I'd be up for taking a survey.


----------



## Lil_Tate (Dec 18, 2006)

E Drama rules..


check out the your boat sux, mine is the best vid.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oHg5SJYRHA0
[smiley=finger.gif]


----------



## tom_in_orl (Dec 9, 2006)

I didn't know you could dance. [smiley=1-laugh.gif]


----------



## dpurcell (Sep 13, 2009)

I know I'm a newbie here and don't want to interupt anything here, but I have a question for Jan or anyone out there running an LT 15 or 25. Currently I have access to a 15'6" Classic, which is a fun little boat that gets the job done, but I think it could be quieter. So my question is this, answer with absolute honesty, how quiet or how much hull slap is there with the LT's? Is there enough weight in the boat with 2 180# guys and gear to put the chine under water to keep it from chirping? I am strongly considering buying an LT but want it to be much quieter than the classic. 

Thanks
D


----------



## MATT (Apr 30, 2007)

> I know I'm a newbie here and don't want to interupt anything here, but I have a question for Jan or anyone out there running an LT 15 or 25. Currently I have access to a 15'6" Classic, which is a fun little boat that gets the job done, but I think it could be quieter. So my question is this, answer with absolute honesty, how quiet or how much hull slap is there with the LT's? Is there enough weight in the boat with 2 180# guys and gear to put the chine under water to keep it from chirping? I am strongly considering buying an LT but want it to be much quieter than the classic.
> 
> Thanks
> D


Let me know if you want a ride. I will even let you pole as I fish.

Vero Beach Florida
LT25


----------



## dpurcell (Sep 13, 2009)

> Let me know if you want a ride. I will even let you pole as I fish.


Very generous offer of you, thanks! Especially the part about poling while you fish!   Nice set up on the boat, I was considering a back platform like that as well.


----------



## MATT (Apr 30, 2007)

what town are you in?


----------



## dpurcell (Sep 13, 2009)

In Daytona, I need to get that up in my settings.


----------



## brew1891 (Dec 10, 2006)

> I know I'm a newbie here and don't want to interupt anything here, but I have a question for Jan or anyone out there running an LT 15 or 25. Currently I have access to a 15'6" Classic, which is a fun little boat that gets the job done, but I think it could be quieter. So my question is this, answer with absolute honesty, how quiet or how much hull slap is there with the LT's? Is there enough weight in the boat with 2 180# guys and gear to put the chine under water to keep it from chirping? I am strongly considering buying an LT but want it to be much quieter than the classic.
> 
> Thanks
> D


It has been a while since I was on an LT25 and I previously owned a Classic but my recollection is that it was quieter. Most likely because it does not have the blunt nose like on the Classic. That being said it still has hull slap...just not as bad.


----------



## Un-shore (Sep 27, 2007)

I can spin my 13'r quiet easily... but I can't turn my body or move about the deck without causing tipping.

I would rather have the ability to comfortably turn my body to address my casting position than turn the entire boat.


----------



## TomFL (Oct 2, 2007)

> I know I'm a newbie here and don't want to interupt anything here, but I have a question for Jan or anyone out there running an LT 15 or 25. Currently I have access to a 15'6" Classic, which is a fun little boat that gets the job done, but I think it could be quieter. So my question is this, answer with absolute honesty, how quiet or how much hull slap is there with the LT's? Is there enough weight in the boat with 2 180# guys and gear to put the chine under water to keep it from chirping? I am strongly considering buying an LT but want it to be much quieter than the classic.
> 
> Thanks
> D


Word I got right from Pugar when I was shopping for an LT was to avoid the LT15 because the chines sit above the water and cause more pronounced hull slap. LT25 hull is different enough to avoid this potential problem. 

-T


----------



## Un-shore (Sep 27, 2007)

I once had the pleasure of listening to a man go on about his $25,000 watch with its jewel contact surfaces providing superior movement and its precision handcrafted internals, prepetual movement yada yada yada, then without missing a beat he commented that it was 2 mins off and it was prone to do that. I turned the face of my $38 Timex towards him and asked if he wanted to synchronize it which he did. Nice guy and don’t mean to dis him but sometimes it’s just all about the name.

My Timex lights up too.


----------



## dpurcell (Sep 13, 2009)

Thaks Tom and Brew, that is kinda what I expected regarding the 15'6" comparatively. The flat bow section is what I suspected for the majority of the slap. Thanks for the tip regarding the 15 vs 25.


----------



## tom_in_orl (Dec 9, 2006)

> This is one of the very few boats in my price range so I appreciate the review. If I were to complain about the review, my only complaint would be that it was more brief than I wanted and was lacking in the picture department.


Thank you for the suggestion. New pics have been added. Also Thank you to Capt. Jan for working with me on this. You are first class.

http://www.microskiff.com/reviews/boats/gheenoe-low-tide-25.html


----------



## MATT (Apr 30, 2007)

Nice pic's Jan. I need to get a better camra...


----------

